# i915G not working at all

## z3rgl1ng_z

hi all... i have a intel motherboard i915GEV with i915 videocard onboard

i've instaled gentoo and i can't get X runing with i810 driver.. just with vesa driver works

here is dmesg output for 915:

```
 Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915G Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 32636K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0:

```

and xorg output:

```

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "i810"

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "i915"

    Driver      "vesa"

    VideoRam    32768

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "i915"

    Monitor     "LG"

    DefaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

it works just with vesa driver... with i810 dosen't work... i get a scrambled image.. mixed colors... until the screen freezes.. i use gentoo-sources 2.6.14-r5 and vanilla-sources 2.6.15 and xorg 6.9

what have i done wrong ? can someone help me ?

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

can't some one help me ?

i've tryed with slackware 10.2, fedora core 4... slackware worcks just with vesa and fedora freezes when i try to startx...  

so.. gentoo is my last try... buth with the same resoults..    :Confused:   :Shocked: 

help pls.......

----------

## mexica

Hello,

Go to this website and download the i810_drv driver for the i915.  http://www.fairlite.demon.co.uk/intel.html

And 

cd /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/

sudo mv i810_drv.o i810_drv.o.old

cp ~/i810_drv.o .

After this update your xorg.conf with i810 for the driver  and restart x and hold your breath and it should work.

Here's another web site where I got this info.  http://www.bram.be/travelmate_4651lci.html

----------

